# κίναιδος



## Ihatemithous (Jul 4, 2012)

Βρίσκω δύο ετυμολογίες για την λέξη "κινώ την αιδώ" η πιο συνηθισμένη google-άροντας και κίναι (εκ του κναίω) + δον (ίσως από το οδόν) http://el.scribd.com/doc/6485717/-Hofmann σελ. 166
Αναρωτιέμαι ποια να είναι η ορθότερη. 

Περισσότερο όμως θα με ενδιέφερε ποια είναι η έννοια της λέξης στην αρχαία Ελληνική γραμματεία. 
Δηλαδή αναφέρεται καθαρά στους ομοφυλόφιλους, στους "παθητικούς", σε όσους άνδρες "μιμούνται" γυναίκες σε συμπεριφορά και ντύσιμο ή ακόμα και σε όσους εμφανίζουν προκλητική και ανάρμοστη συμπεριφορά γενικότερα;

(Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στα λατινικά σχετίζεται μάλλον με την μίμηση.)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 4, 2012)

Το μόνο που κατόρθωσα να βρω μέχρι τώρα, είναι μια παραπομπή στο παμπάλαιο λεξικό του Βυζάντιου όπου στο λήμμα_ κίναιδος _έχει το κινέω ως συνώνυμο του βινέω (συνουσιάζομαι) και το κίναιδος ως _καταπύγων, γυναικοπαθής_. Παντού ερμηνεύεται ως παθητικώς συνουσιαζόμενος με άντρα.
(Ο δε Δορμπαράκης θεωρεί απαράδεκτη την ετυμολογία _παρά το κινείσθαι την αιδώ ή τα αιδοία_. Δεν βοήθησα πολύ, το ξέρω... :blush: )


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Είναι διασκεδαστικό το θέμα, αλλά από αύριο μπορώ να ασχοληθώ. Δύο-τρία ενδιαφέροντα για τώρα. Από το _Ονομαστικόν_ του Πολυδεύκη (2ον μ.Χ. αι.):

Κίναιδος, πόρνος, ἀκάθαρτος, βδελυρός, καταπύγων, θηλυδρίας, γυναικίας, ἀσελγής, αἰσχρουγός, ἀκόλαστος, μαλθακός, ἡταιρηκώς, ἐκπεπορνευμένος, ἐμπεπαρῳνημένος, ἐνησελγημένος, τὴν ὥραν πεπρακώς, πρὸς ἀργύριον ἀντικατηλλαγμένος, ταῖς πόρναις ὁμότεχνος, ταῖς ἑταίραις προσαμιλλώμενος, καθυβρισμένος, κλύσμα, πάροινος, ἀνδρόγυνος, ὑγρός ὑγρόνους, ἐκτεθηλυσμένος ἢ μεμαλαγμένος, λελυγισμένος, γύννις, θῆλυς τὴν ψυχήν, εὐωνότερος τὴν ὥραν τῶν ἀποκεκηρυγμένων ὠνίων, τὴν νεότητα προπεπωκώς, προπετής, τὴν ἡλικίαν πεπρακώς· μοχθηρὸν γὰρ ὁ λακκόπρωκτος, παλίμπρατος δὲ τὴν ὥραν, καὶ παλιγκάπηλος τοῦ κάλλους, προειμένος τὰ κάλλιστα καὶ πεπονθὼς τὰ αἴσχιστα, αἰσχύνων τὸ σῶμα, καταισχύνων τὴν ὥραν, ἐκδεδωκὼς εἰς αἰσχύνην τὸ σῶμα, ἀναισχυντότερος τῶν νεωτέρων, ἰταμώτερος ἑταιρῶν, βδελυρώτερος, θρασύτερος, ἐπονείδιστος, ἐπίρρητος, ἐπίψογος. 

Άντε να δεις για τι κατηγορούσαν τον καθένα.

Ο κίναιδος είναι ο παθητικός ομοφυλόφιλος και στο LSJ το πρώτο μετάφρασμα είναι _catamite_, λέξη που προήλθε από παραφθορά του δικού μας Γανυμήδη.

Η ετυμολόγηση από την _αιδώ_ κ.λπ. προέρχεται από το Γουδιανό Ετυμολογικό:

<Κίναιδος>, ὁ ἀσελγὴς, ὁ κινῶν τὴν ἡδονὴν, ὁ πόρνος· τὸ ναι δίφθογγος· ὁ κινῶν ἑαυτῷ αἰδῶ καὶ αἰσχύνην· εἴρηται δὲ παρὰ τὸ κινεῖσθαι τὴν αἰδῶ· ἢ παρὰ τὸ κινεῖν τὰ αἰδοῖα.

Δεν έχουμε αξιόπιστη πηγή, πάντως. Πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρον έχει ο _catamite/Γανυμήδης_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2012)

O Beekes αναφέρει:
ETYM Unexplained. According to Archigenes _apud _Galenus 12, 800, it is a Syrian word. Probably Pre-Greek.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Γμτ, ούτε οι κίναιδοι δεν είναι δικοί μας;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γμτ, ούτε οι κίναιδοι δεν είναι δικοί μας;



το κιναίδιον* όμως είναι.
Και σουσουραδίτσα αν το φωνάξεις, θα γυρίσει ;)

*δια το πανταχού στρέφειν και λυγίζειν την πυγήν. Μα το Θεό, δεν το λέω εγώ. Ο Βυζάντιος το λέει. 

Βεβαίως, ουδεμία σχέσις με το κινάδιον και να μην τα μπερδεύουμε


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2012)

Κι όμως, Μπέρνι, ο Beekes και το _κιναίδιον _το έχει στα παράγωγα του _κίναιδος_, οπότε ισχύουν και για αυτό τα ίδια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι η Μπέρνι εννοεί (α) ότι η σουσουράδα είναι ελληνικότατη και (β) ότι το _κιναίδιον_ προέρχεται από το ελληνικό πλέον _κίναιδος_ (με όλη του τη σημασία, τα λικνίσματα και τα τσακίσματα) και δεν θα αναζητηθεί η προέλευσή της σε μεσανατολικές γλώσσες.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2012)

Α ναι, μετά κι εγώ το κατάλαβα. :)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.04.0057:entry=ki/naidos
Κίναιδος, και χορευτής κωμικών γυναικωτών χορών, όπως λέει ο Ροβήρος Μανθούλης, 
(κινέω εκτός από βινέω, σημαίνει και χορεύω), 
κάθως και όνομα ψαριού. (κινεῖσθαι τὴν αἰδὼ ἤ τὰ αἰδοῖα, δίχως να αποκλείουμε εξωελληνική πηγή)

Για την ετυμολογία του Hofmann, δεν ξέρω επίρρημα σε -ηδόν, π.χ. πρηνηδόν ή σωρηδόν, που να έδωσε πρήνηδος ή σώρηδος. Ο βάδος (βάδισμα) δεν προέκυψε από το -βαδόν (ἐμβαδόν, on foot). Και υποθέτει _κιναίω_, κιναιδόν, από -κναίω, (τρίβω, ξεκάνω), κνάω, (ξύνω) κατά το λατινικό pruriens (itching, tingling, longing).

Πάντως μου θύμισε ένα σπάνιο συνώνυμο του κίναιδος, βαδάς.


----------

